

Ask HN: How should a founder, who knows no one, network? - adamzerner


======
myzerox
Browse AirBnB for a hacker house, and live there for a while.

~~~
adamzerner
I was thinking about that. Do you think it's worth living there rather than
living at home for free?

~~~
myzerox
That's a valid point.

It's certainly worth it for someone coming from abroad (assuming you have
something to offer the community).

Ask yourself the following questions:

1\. By how much could the valuation of your company increase from building up
those early connections (investor intros, hiring leads, early adopters of your
service)?

2\. Would that outweigh living expenses?

3\. Would it still outweigh living expenses after considering the effect of a
smaller budget on your company's runway?

------
sharemywin
linked in. networking clubs. hack-a-thons. search meetups.

